# Adderall IR manufacturer BARR/TEVA vs. Adderall IR manufacturer SANDOZ



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Is anyone who takes Adderall aware that the Adderall IR manufacturer BARR/TEVA is less effective than the SANDOZ/EON Adderall IR generic manufacturer? I have read this on many posts, of people complaining that the barr/teva Adderall IR manufacturer is weaker than Sandoz manufacturer? Anyone aware of this? Here's the link:

http://www.prescriptiondrug-info.co...not-working-as-well-as-adderall-xr-187984.htm
in reference to
http://www.addforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56460&page=3

Reason I ask, I took 30 mg of Barr Adderall IR this morning and didnt feel a damn thing, and i was wondering if it had to do with the manufacturer.


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

I take Aderall XR. I didn't realize that. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, I believe it only has to do with the IR version.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

If anyone is interested, this is an excellent post.
http://www.addforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81319


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

i've heard that teva screws alot of meds up


----------



## bunnyyyrabbit (Apr 26, 2012)

*Teva 10mg to Sandoz 20mg*

I switched from taking 15 mgs of Teva by taking one 10 mg pill and breaking another in half to make a total of 15mg. I noticed amazing results in productivity. After using up my entire prescription i refilled at costco and they gave me sandoz which gave me all the side effects with no focus results... I was extremely disappointed. I've had high hopes for this manufacturer but was let down. I also have trichotillomania and with Teva I noticed the hair pulling was being suppressed, and while I was on Sandoz, it got worse... I am going back to Teva brand


----------



## bunnyyyrabbit (Apr 26, 2012)

*Lactose Intolerance and Sandoz*

Apparently... Sandoz Adderall contains LACTOSE MONOHYDRATE... I am lactose intolerant, and can't break down this ingredient... so my body isnt absorbing it correctly.. no wonder it doesnt work...


----------

